# New Baki Meerschaum



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

This just came in today. Baki makes top of the line meerschaums. I'm gonna post more pics to show the patina coloring in progress.

Double Barrel


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I like it So is that second band specifically for holding the stem during storage?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

CWL said:


> I like it So is that second band specifically for holding the stem during storage?


Hi CWL, yes, but it also works good for a thumb rest. 
Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice acquisition, I like how smooth and streamline it is. Definately looking forward to its coloring!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

CWL said:


> I like it So is that second band specifically for holding the stem during storage?


Ahhh...I wondered what that was for.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting shape, but not in a bad way. That's a nice pipe!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pipe!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I've thought about a meerschaum but I haven't taken the plunge. How is it different than a briar? Heavier/Lighter? How well does it dissipate heat? Is the bowl too hot to grasp while you smoke?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

That meer is badass.:dude:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

My Baki Meer is my favorite pipe. I feel like I am cheating when I bring another pipe out.


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_That's a very nice looking Meer Wayne. Can't wait to see it colour up!_


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for looking, everybody.

Mike, I'm no expert, but compared to a briar, they seem to smoke cooler, maybe a bit lighter and dissapate heat better although the thin walled ones can get pretty hot.
The main difference for me is they are more delicate, so I leave the better ones at home.

Irish, nice looking patina. how long did it take ?


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats! I like the case too.


----------



## UncleJenkem (Apr 28, 2011)

That is the best looking meer I have seen to date. Nice snag!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

[ 
Irish, nice looking patina. how long did it take ?[/QUOTE]

Less than a year.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

I have a Baki and absolutely love it. You did very well.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone want to post pics of your Baki pipe or any other Meers, feel free. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

pffintuff said:


> Anyone want to post pics of your Baki pipe or any other Meers, feel free. I'd like to see them.


Here's my Baki.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I've be then searching for a meer, just haven't found the right one for me. Do they get hotter then a briar?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not really, they actually smoke cooler. The issue with Meerschaum is that it's about as tough as a block of billiard chalk, and can break or chip if dropped. Otherwise Quality Block Meerschaum makes outstanding pipes. 

Stay away from the pressed stuff!!!!!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice pipes, guys.

Just an update. One week of patina on the Baki.
Thanks for looking,
Wayne


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

pffintuff

Wow! I was never a fan of the 'plain polished' type meershaums, but yours is gorgeous!

Also, that's GREAT news that they discolour that quickly! I've got a meerschaum ( *photos here* ) coming to me in the mail, but always thought the pictures of those that had browned were from heavy pipe smokers after years of use.

So it browns that quickly eh!? Great! (or have you just been using it 24/7 since you got it?  )


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, such a sleek and satiny looking piece, very nice!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Jake,
I smoke that Baki Pipe 5-10 times a day and will continue to do so for the next few months.
I would love to see it color up like one of his own pipes. Check this one out.

]







]


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> Hey Jake,
> I smoke that Baki Pipe 5-10 times a day and will continue to do so for the next few months.
> I would love to see it color up like one of his own pipes. Check this one out.
> 
> ...


THAT used to be WHITE !? Wow. Gives such an incentive to keep smoking 

Looks like I'll have to get a 2nd meer - one that has a plain polished bowl. Because with all the intricate designs mine has there's no way for that natural patterning in the mineral to show up.  Oh well, excuse to buy another pipe.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

pffintuff said:


> Hey Jake,
> I smoke that Baki Pipe 5-10 times a day and will continue to do so for the next few months.
> I would love to see it color up like one of his own pipes. Check this one out.
> 
> ...


Now that is SWEET looking!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Nice vid of meerschaum pipe from start to finish:

YouTube - Meerschaum Pipes from the ground up


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting that video, Jake. That guy is a master carver for sure !


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice looking pipe!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just another update. Three weeks of patina.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

pffintuff said:


> Anyone want to post pics of your Baki pipe or any other Meers, feel free. I'd like to see them.


Here are some of mine. I have another one in the air now coming in from Turkey and one in the early stages of a trade.










My Puff 2011 pipe.









A small blockMeer for when time is short.









My recent block Meer pick-up from a Pawn Shop seller on ebay - was unsmoked and snagged it for $19.









My meer coloring bowl and an estate block meer from ebay.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Steve, I like them all, but that 2011 pipe looks sweet ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Meers! I have not had a chance to smoke out of one yet. But they look amazing. I have seen a few on fleabay that are colored with such a brilliant red that it looks almost like a neon color, expensive but Amazing stuff. You guys enjoy your meerschaums! ipe:


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Nice vid of meerschaum pipe from start to finish:
> 
> YouTube - Meerschaum Pipes from the ground up


Way cool video. The heavy breathing was a little odd though, reminded me to the 80's slasher spoof Student Bodies.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

This is my meer, not a Baki though. It's a CAO meer I got about 10 or 12 years ago. I ordered my second one from Altinok. I got an e-mail last week saying it's been shipped. I'll post some pictures as soon as I get it.


----------

